# openoffice 1.0.3 non funzia!

## comio

Ciao! come da subject ho installato e compilato per 10 ore ooo... ma non funziona, quando parte mi dice Program ErrorAbort.

Ho notato che se mi loggo come root e vado nella dir dove v'è il software, facendo swriter qualcosa parte... Perchè? 

Grazie a chi mi ascolta!

----------

## Gandalf98

avevi mica un'altra versione prima della 1.0.3?

se si, prova a cancellare nella tua home .openoffice e poi esegui

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.0.3/program/setup!

Dovrebbe ricreare la cartella .openoffice!

se ti serve fanne una copia perche ci sono tutti i settaggi dei vari programmi!

Gandalf

----------

## Josuke

Stesso problema..mi è andato la prima volta ed ora non ci pensa nemmeno e mi da quell'errore...nessuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## cerri

[mode polemico]si, non utilizzate openoffice[/mode polemico]

----------

## Gandalf98

Lo hai compilato in italiano?

Anche io in italiano non riuscivo a farlo funzionare, così lo ho ricompilato in inglese, ed ora funziona!

Mi ha fatto penare non poco visto i non brevi tempi di compilazione!

Cerri tu cosa usi al posto di OO? Io devo usare parecchi documenti fatti con M$ Office ed OO è l'unico non mi dà problemi di importazione/esportazione!!

Gandalf98

----------

## Legolas80

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Lo hai compilato in italiano?
> 
> Anche io in italiano non riuscivo a farlo funzionare, così lo ho ricompilato in inglese, ed ora funziona!

 

Io l'ho compilato in italiano e non mi ha dato nessun problema, funziona perfettamente.

----------

## cerri

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Cerri tu cosa usi al posto di OO? Io devo usare parecchi documenti fatti con M$ Office ed OO è l'unico non mi dà problemi di importazione/esportazione!!

 

Beato te. Io uso Codeweavers + Office 2000, perche' lavoro in una rete Windows 2000, e devo dire che da nettamente meno problemi di OO  :Smile: 

CMQ, a parte le facili battute, OO e' la cosa piu' indecente che abbia mai visto:

- mastodontico;

- lento;

- instabile;

- indecente come compatibilita' (i documenti Office complessi non li capisce nemmeno... ho fatto un template orari in Excel, e OO non era neppure in grado di calcolare le formule... premetto, e' l'unico lavoro che ho fatto in Excel, quindi immaginate la complessita'!).

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CMQ, a parte le facili battute, OO e' la cosa piu' indecente che abbia mai visto: 
> 
> - mastodontico; 
> ...

 

perfettamente d'accordo con te!

Per quanto riguarda la stabilità e la compatibilità io non ho mai avuto grossi problemi! Ultimamente Gnumeric ha affermato di aver implementato il 100% delle funzioni di excel, voglio proprio provarlo!

Per quanto riguarda Codeweavers + Office 2000, non credano possano esserci problemi di compatibilità  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

incredibile...ieri non andava oggi invece va senza problemi   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> incredibile...ieri non andava oggi invece va senza problemi    

 

Forse non si aspettava di dover essere usato così presto, probabilmente l'hai compilato troppo in fretta...  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

open Office è un progetto con troppe aspirazioni mai portate a termine (provate ad aprire un file un p' complesso con immagini e font fatto con office xp (word)) la compatibilità è scarsa invece  mi trovo bene con koffice.... fa i suoi macelli ma sono sempre uguali e facilmente risistemabili ve lo consiglio ed è nettamente meno mastodontico   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

Premesso che non uso normalmente openoffice (lo conosco perchè l'ho installato/usato su altre macchine non mie, o di mio padre, etc), cmq secondo me non è un progetto così "scandaloso". E' ancora "giovane" (con le dovute premesse...), non certo perfetto, ma costituisce una base da raffinare e migliorare con il tempo. Sicuramente non sarà mai il progetto opensource più elegante e leggero del mondo (viste le basi che ha e certi requisiti che vuole/deve avere...), ma imho se gli lasciamo il tempo di crescere non deluderà le attese. 

Insomma, guardate mozilla, inizialmente lo trovavo indecente, ma poi ha partorito figlioletti come Phoenix ed è migliorato molto di suo. Diamogli tempo  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Diamogli tempo 

 

Concordo pienamente con Shev, bisogna tenere conto anche del fatto che una suite Office è già complicata da realizzare di suo, se poi si propone anche di mantenere la compatibilità con i formati chiusi e proprietari...

----------

## cerri

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Diamogli tempo  
> 
> Concordo pienamente con Shev, bisogna tenere conto anche del fatto che una suite Office è già complicata da realizzare di suo, se poi si propone anche di mantenere la compatibilità con i formati chiusi e proprietari...

 

Ma allora perche' fare un progetto cosi' mastodontico?

Perche' non fare come gnumeric? Un solo progetto portato avanti.

Non metto in dubbio che prima o poi si arrivera' lontano ma consideriamo anche che OpenOffice deve ancora dare compatibilita' a Office 2000 mentre e' uscito Office XP e sta per uscire Office .Net/2003/comecavololochiamano che integrera' i Web Services.

Capito cosa voglio dire? Un conto e' Mozilla che deve solo essere un browser (e che la tecnologia in tal senso e' uguale da 5 anni a questa parte, o cmq con minimi cambiamenti), un conto e' OpenOffice che cmq e' pesante di suo (voglio dire, gira meglio Office 2000 in emulazione Wine!!!!!!).

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Capito cosa voglio dire? Un conto e' Mozilla che deve solo essere un browser (e che la tecnologia in tal senso e' uguale da 5 anni a questa parte, o cmq con minimi cambiamenti), un conto e' OpenOffice che cmq e' pesante di suo (voglio dire, gira meglio Office 2000 in emulazione Wine!!!!!!).

 

Certo, capisco benissimo. Il mio discorso è che come Mozilla era pesantissimo all'inizio (imho), anche openoffice con le nuove release potrebbe migliorare e guadagnare in stabilità e reattività (già mi pare ci si stia dirigendo verso questa direzione nelle ultimissime beta). Non sarà facile, è molto più complesso di un browser, ma ho fiducia nella comunità OpenSource  :Razz: 

Per quanto riguarda la compatibilità, per me è una cosa superflua, come sempre retaggio di pessime abitudini create negli utenti dalla nota ditta di Redmond (leggasi: formati proprietari e segretissimi, espedienti per creare standard propri e ostacolare quelli aperti...). Che poi nonostante ciò si voglia garantire almeno un po' di compatibilità con tali formati, tanto di cappello, ma non li adotterei come metro di giudizio sulla qualità della suite. Finchè gli utenti continueranno ad usare tali formati e prenderli per oro colato non si avanzerà molto, e OO sembrerà sempre inferiore alle controparti proprietarie. Passa anche da noi l'evoluzione di OO.

Non è certo facile comportarsi in modo diverso, andare controcorrente; io nel mio piccolo ci provo, chi mia ama mi segua  :Razz: 

Ovviamente imho.

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ma ho fiducia nella comunità OpenSource  

 

Beh, qui tutti ce l'hanno, e parecchia pure  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda la compatibilità, per me è una cosa superflua,

 

Sorry, shev, ma qui non concordo.

L'interoperabilita' e' fondamentale per ogni progetto.

Non dimentichiamo che molti progetti sono falliti proprio perche' non erano diffusi, e una suite di office DEVE permettere lo scambio dei documenti (altrimenti morirebbe il senso della suite).

Voglio dire, e' come se tu utilizzi un fax che spedisce bene solo a certi fax... come fai a sapere chi lo legge che cavolo legge?

Rifaccio l'esempio del template degli orari: io lo facevo corretto, chi lo riceveva vedeva tutto sballato (le formule erano "ritoccate" da openoffice)...

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Che poi nonostante ciò si voglia garantire almeno un po' di compatibilità con tali formati, tanto di cappello, ma non li adotterei come metro di giudizio sulla qualità della suite.

 

Per una suite di office, per me e' fondamentale.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Finchè gli utenti continueranno ad usare tali formati e prenderli per oro colato non si avanzerà molto, e OO sembrerà sempre inferiore alle controparti proprietarie.

 

Ma sono gli standard! Bene o male sono gli standard. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, io guardo il lato pratico quando lavoro, e le discussioni su redmond le lascio da parte.

Bada, non sono schiavo Microsoft: nel 2001 ho impiantato la prima Server Farm TOTALMENTE LINUX CLUSTERIZZATA nella mia citta', andando contro ogni aspettativa (i servers che c'erano prima nella societa' erano tutti M$).

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ovviamente imho.

 

/me uguale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sono gli standard! Bene o male sono gli standard

 

Aggiungo una sola cosa, giusto per chiarezza: non sono uno che ce l'ha con MS, tutt'altro, sono per la filosofia "uso quello che mi serve, perchè mi serve".

Ciò che critico, la compatibilità alla quale mi riferisco è quella con formati proprietari tenuti volutamente segreti. Questi non capisco e ritengo da evitare. Prendi internet: ha avuto successo, funziona con moltissime architetture, etc etc etc ed è basata su standard aperti, liberi, le cui specifiche sono disponibili a chiunque. Chiunque può scrivere il suo software e sarà sicuro che funzionerà su ogni piattaforma (con le dovute modifiche). E questo non implica la rinuncia al lato commerciale dei prodotti.

Con le suite di office questo non accade, perchè qualcuno si fa forte della sua leadership nel settore e fa di tutto per non perdere posizione. L'interoperabilità tra le varie suite la ritengo fondamentale pure io, ci mancherebbe (infatti ho parlato di compatibilità tra formati, non interoperabilità tra prodotti), ed è per questo che critico certe scelte di microsoft (non microsoft stessa. Solo certe scelte, che putroppo non sono limitate al solo campo office, vedi html/explorer...). Il tuo discorso è giustissimo, ma fondato su un presupposto sbagliato: che i formati microsoft sono la standard a cui tutti devono rifarsi.

Niente di più sbagliato. I formati microsoft sono formati proprietari, chiusi, tenuti segreti perchè la gente usi solo prodotti microsoft. Non sono gli altri che non vogliono la compatibilità tra le suite, ma microsoft stessa. 

L'utopia che mi porta a questo discorso (e non solo la mia) è che ci si basi su standard veri, aperti a tutti, come quelli che già esistono. Soltanto che finchè la gente userà i formati non standard e chiusi prendendoli per standard irrinunciabili tutto si fa più complicato e difficile. Esistono formati aperti, usiamoli.

Non dobbiamo essere noi ad adattarci a quello che ci costringono ad usare, ma costringere chi fa software ad adattarsi a quello che noi vogliamo usare.

Capirai da tutto questo mio discorso che le nostre posizioni sono simili, ma vedono le cose da differenti punti di vista, partono da basi diverse. Ovviamente la mia è quella giusta, come per te lo è la tua.  :Very Happy: 

/versione sintetica: ritengo fondamentale l'interoperabilità tra suite, per questo diffido dei formati proprietari, che fanno di tutto per frammentare il settore ed impedire l'interoperabilità

 :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non dobbiamo essere noi ad adattarci a quello che ci costringono ad usare, ma costringere chi fa software ad adattarsi a quello che noi vogliamo usare.

 

Il "noi" forte pero' e' fatto da "utonti" / gente comune / chiamiamoliCOMEvogliamo che usa Microsoft. XP/98/ME/2k/ecc, non importa, ma usa Microsoft.

L'azienda in cui lavoro utilizza sopratutto software Microsoft.

Siccome sono certo che la maggior parte delle aziende sono cosi' (ne ho visitate un bel po'), ecco cosa intendo con standard.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Capirai da tutto questo mio discorso che le nostre posizioni sono simili,

 

Non ne avevo dubbi!  :Very Happy: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  ma vedono le cose da differenti punti di vista, partono da basi diverse. Ovviamente la mia è quella giusta, come per te lo è la tua. 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

CMQ sostanzialmente siamo d'accordo su tutto, tranne sulla definizione di standard: io intendo "quello che viene usato comunemente" tu "come si fa una cosa"... e qui non ci capiamo   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io direi di usare come word processor LaTeX (e se deve leggere un file word consiglio l'uso di antiword). 

L'impostazione finale del documento e' perfetta e non c'e' word o oowrite che tengano. 

Se si ha bisogno di un foglio di calcolo allora gnumeric lo preferisco a oocalc.

----------

